# GnuTLS Hello Vulnerability

## Maitreya

Who would I contact on http://www.gentoo.org/security/en/ about http://radare.today/technical-analysis-of-the-gnutls-hello-vulnerability/ ?

----------

## khayyam

 *Maitreya wrote:*   

> Who would I contact on http://www.gentoo.org/security/en/ about http://radare.today/technical-analysis-of-the-gnutls-hello-vulnerability/ ?

 

Maitreya ... generally you would use bgo ... but someone has already reported it, see bug 511840.

best ... khay

----------

## Maitreya

Khayam, I should indeed have searched BGO first. Thank you for your response.

At least I know it is being picked up.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

thanks for the post

I guess it's update-time again   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

